# September 1st



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

What is everyone going after on the 1st?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Ruffies! 

(PSA: Please don't limit out on a single covey! Your shooting isn't getting better- the babies are still slow and tire quickly!)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Doves! 3 days in southern Utah:grin:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Depends on the temps- too warm and I won't take the dogs and I usually give the big game boys another week before I start blasting.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

dove hunting


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

elk and deer


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Wyoming: Goose, Dove, & Cottontail in the Flaming Gorge Area.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Yard Work!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Why you wanting till the 1st? Upland started yesterday...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gdog said:


> Why you wanting till the 1st? Upland started yesterday...


It all depends on what state you are in.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> It all depends on what state you are in.


Right....UT...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

gdog said:


> Right....UT...


You have to remember what forum you are on. I'd hate to get someone that doesn't look at the season dates in trouble by telling him the wrong date and have him go out and start shooting birds a week ahead of time.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Lace em up...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm going after my teaching degree. I've already spent $5,000 on the tag for the next couple months, so I'm dedicating a lot of time in getting it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

September 1st is the opening of the grouse season in Wyoming!!!!

I'll be goin' to Smith's Food King. I'll browse the meat and produce section while I wait to pick up Mrs Goob's meds.

thanks for askin'

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Lace em up...


'lace em up'

The stories I could tell.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Jalapeno Dove Poppers!!


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought I was flying into cedar but just found out I'm going to vernal for the day. 
Bummer I was going to hunt opening day.


----------

